# Πόστερ παλιού καφενείου



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2010)

Πριν καμιά 15αριά χρόνια κυκλοφορούσε ένα αρκετά διαδεδομένο πόστερ που ήταν ανατύπωση της έγχρωμης διαφήμισης ενός καφενείου της παλιάς Αθήνας (περ. 1870-1880). Είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί μάλιστα για εικονογράφηση και σε τεύχος (νομίζω) του Ταχυδρόμου. Δυστυχώς, κάπου έχω χάσει το δικό μου αντίτυπο, που μου ήταν χρήσιμο επειδή απεικόνιζε (και επομένως, χρονολογούσε) τα συγκεκριμένα παιχνίδια (ανάμεσά τους και σκάκι) που προσφερόντουσαν στους θαμώνες.

Αν κάποιος έχει υπόψη του κάτι περισσότερο --π.χ. ποιο ήταν το καφενείο-- ή (πολλά ζητάω, το ξέρω) μπορεί να μου υποδείξει κάπου μια φωτογραφία ή άλλο στοιχείο, θα με βοηθήσει πολύ για ένα μικρό άρθρο που ετοιμάζω.

Εετπ (= TIA :))


----------



## stathis (Oct 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εετπ (= TIA :))


λμτα! (= λυσσάξατε με τα αρκτικόλεξα)
Αχ, το 'πα!


----------



## Themis (Oct 2, 2010)

Μάλλον αυτό εννοείς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ, είναι πολύ όμορφη, την έφερα εδώ μέσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

Θέμη, ευχαριστώ!

Και στις 465 γλώσσες (λέει)...

(Και να πω ότι δεν έψαξα εκεί μέσα όλους τους συνδυασμούς με καφέ και καπνά...)


----------



## Themis (Oct 2, 2010)

Το μυστικό είναι ότι θυμόμουνα το "τουμπεκεμπορείον". Δεν πνίγεσαι σε θάλασσα γουγλικών ευρημάτων. Από όλα τα ευχαριστώ, δίνω τα σκήπτρα στο "Griko (Salento Italy): Kali' sso'rta-ssu".


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2010)

Σκάκι, τάβλι, ναργιλές, τράπουλα, καλά. Τα κουτάκια με τη μπλε ρίγα τι είναι;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

Θα υπέθετα (μια κι είναι δίπλα ο ναργιλές) ότι είναι αρωματικά καπνά διαφόρων παραγωγών (δυστυχώς δεν βγάζω τα ονόματα στις ετικέτες).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2010)

Θέμη, ευχαριστώ για το σάιτ στο οποίο μάς έστειλες. Βρήκα κάτι ρολόγια τοίχου μούρλια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σκάκι, τάβλι, ναργιλές, τράπουλα, καλά. Τα κουτάκια με τη μπλε ρίγα τι είναι;;;





drsiebenmal said:


> Θα υπέθετα (μια κι είναι δίπλα ο ναργιλές) ότι είναι αρωματικά καπνά διαφόρων παραγωγών (δυστυχώς δεν βγάζω τα ονόματα στις ετικέτες).


Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα αν η μπλε ρίγα είναι η «ταινία ασφαλείας», που έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρωτομπήκε στο συσκευασμένο καπνό μετά την επιβολή δασμού από τον Διεθνή Οικονομικό Έλεγχο, ύστερα από τον πόλεμο του 1897. (Και μετά την πρώτη σύγχρονη Ολυμπιάδα των Αθηνών τα κάναμε σαλάτα, για όποιον δεν ξέρει...) Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τότε η αφίσα είναι μάλλον των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα. Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι παρουσιάζει καπνίστρια. Αναρωτιέμαι πότε παρουσιάστηκε σε ελληνική διαφήμιση η πρώτη καπνίστρια τσιγάρων.
Στην Καλαμιώτου 3 υπάρχει σήμερα ένα μεγάλο κατάστημα της Eurobank.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα υπέθετα (μια κι είναι δίπλα ο ναργιλές) ότι είναι αρωματικά καπνά διαφόρων παραγωγών (δυστυχώς δεν βγάζω τα ονόματα στις ετικέτες).


 
Τα κουτάκια με την μπλε ρίγα, όπως λέει ο Δρ7χ, είναι διάφορα είδη τουμπεκίου καπνών.
Στην εξαιρετική έκδοση* του ΕΛΙΑ "Η Ιστορία του ελληνικού τσιγάρου", στη σελίδα 28 υπάρχει η ίδια αυτή αφίσα σε μεγάλο μέγεθος, όπου διαβάζω: "ΕΝΧΩΡΙΟΝ" για το λευκό κουτί, "ΠΕΡΣΙΚΟΝ" για το ροζπορτοκαλί και "ΜΥΡΟΔΑΤΟΝ" για το γαλάζιο. Επίσης, στο ευρετήριο αναφέρεται έτος ίδρυσης δημοσίευσης της αφίσας για το Τουμπεκεμπορείον Παν. Δ. Ανδρόνικου στην Αθήνα το 1902, άρα πρέπει να είναι σωστή η εικασία του Δρα αποπάνω ότι η αφίσα είναι των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα.

Όσο για τις καπνίστριες, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από τις πρώτες διαφημίσεις, όπως βλέπω στο ίδιο βιβλίο. Ιδίως ο Καπνεμπορικός Οίκος των Αδελφών Μέξη έκανε πάταγο εκείνη την εποχή (1927), προσφέροντας ως δώρο στα πακέτα "τολμηρές καλλιτεχνικές φωτογραφίες" σε ηδυπαθείς πόζες, ασπρόμαυρες φυσικά, και ειδικά άλμπουμ που διέθεταν τα πρατήρια της εταιρίας στους συνεπείς πελάτες-συλλέκτες. Περισσότερα, όταν αμήν και πότε θα βρω τον χρόνο να το ξεψαχνίσω.

*Στη δεύτερη έκδοση που φιλοξενείται μέσα στο κλασικό αλλά τεράστιο, εύλογα πακέτο του Σαντέ, γιατί όταν το πήρα είδηση είχε εξαντληθεί η πρώτη που είχε το θρυλικό πακέτο του Ελλάς Σπέσιαλ.


----------

